# qué sé yo / yo qué sé



## ryba

Hola:

 En la tvCanaria-sat pusieron un programa sobre Los Sabandeños, una banda de Canarias, y uno de los fundadores del grupo, entrevistado, utilizó "_qué sé yo_" (y no "_yo qué sé_") dos veces. Otro día vi una revista con un artesano del Valle de La Orotava (Tenerife) y dijo claramente "_¿Qué sé yo?_" también. Cuando oí la tercera persona, un fotógrafo de La  Palma, decir "_qué sé yo_", lo tomé como una corroboración.

Hasta el segundo curso tenía clases con una profesora de Gran Canaria que decía (bueno, creo que lo dijo como dos veces) "Yo qué sé". Qué sé, tal vez se adaptaba el castellano (como en el caso de _patatas_ por _papas_ y _autobuses_ por _guaguas_) a la norma peninsular para no "confundirnos" a los estudiantes. ¿O no? ¿Usan las dos formas los canarios?

  Lo que pasa es que hasta hace poco tenía entendido que "_qué sé yo_" se utilizaba en América y "_yo qué sé_" en España, pero ¿pordrían decirme si es cierto?


El "_qué sé yo_" parece respetar mejor las reglas de sintaxis (el sujeto sigue al verbo en preguntas). ¿El uso de "_yo qué sé_" les parece más enfático?


Por si alguien tiene ganas de leer algo acerca del uso:

yo qué sé (del foro Eng-Esp)
Belgrano, qué sé yo (Sólo Español)

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## jmx

En España las 2 frases, _¡qué sé yo!_ / _¡yo qué sé!_, son totalmente intercambiables.


----------



## Conchita57

Sí, efectivamente.  Sin embargo, "¡Yo qué sé!" es el orden de palabras más habitual.


----------



## Jellby

Como dice la frase: "tienes un no sé qué y un qué se yo que ¡yo qué se!"


----------



## ryba

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Viviendo y aprendiendo.

¿Y qué nos dicen nuestros amigos de América y de Canarias?


----------



## Guachipem

Ahora es cuando veo este mensaje, ryba, espero que un mes después no sea demasiado tarde, lo siento.

De todos modos, creo que mi respuesta no va a ser del todo útil, pues, yo vivo en Lanzarote, la que es probablemente la isla más influída por el resto de España, ya que actualmente quedamos pocos canarios aquí, hay muchos más peninsulares, y las palabras canarias se van perdiendo. Aquí "yo qué sé" se usa más que "qué se yo", al menos entre los jóvenes. "Qué sé yo" se va usando cada vez menos, al menos en Lanzarote.

Como anécdota te contaré que una vez en clase, una profesora estaba preguntando a un compañero cubano, y él respondía "qué sé yo" (no sabía las respuestas, así que contestó esto varias veces seguidas). Entonces la profesora dijo: me recuerdas a mi abuela, que decía mucho "qué sé yo". 
Al parecer antes se usaba mucho más que ahora. De todos modos, en las otras islas seguro que se dice mucho más que en Lanzarote.

Espero que aunque tarde, mi respuesta te haya sido de utilidad.


----------



## mgwls

Hola: Aquí las dos formas se usan indistintamente, aunque ninguna se diría a un profesor en medio de una lección en caso de no saber una respuesta, por ejemplo.


----------



## dul_ce

Hola ryba!

De igual forma aquí en México se utilizan las 2 frases indistintamente, usamos la que mejor se acomode o la que se nos venga a la mente primero. Saludos.


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo diría que "qué sé yo", es más intemporal, indefinido, fuera de parámetros de lugar y tiempo, 
y "yo qué sé", es que no sabes, simplemente.
Me temo que no me he explicado muy bien, pero...

Saludos


----------



## ryba

Guachipem said:


> Ahora es cuando veo este mensaje, ryba, espero que un mes después no sea demasiado tarde, lo siento.


No, para nada, Guachipem, te agradezco mucho el aporte.  Lo pregunté por mera curiosidad.

Entonces _qué se yo_ sería la opción más canaria, más autóctona o al menos la que se solía usar más en el pasado...



mgwls said:


> Hola: Aquí las dos formas se usan indistintamente (...).


Nooo, me mataste, mgwls, pero posta.

Nunca oí a un argentino decir _yo qué sé_. Es más, oyendo a uno decirlo pensaría que es un españolado*. 

*No sé si se usa así la palabra.




ena 63 said:


> Hola:
> Yo diría que "qué sé yo", es más intemporal, indefinido, fuera de parámetros de lugar y tiempo,
> y "yo qué sé", es que no sabes, simplemente.
> Me temo que no me he explicado muy bien, pero...
> 
> Saludos



O sea, "qué sé yo" como 1) "no tengo la menor idea" o 2) como una muletilla, tal como la describió Ale:





aleCcowaN said:


> (...)"¡Son los colores nacionales, Belgrano y qué se yo!" donde "qué se yo" es el superlativo de la inopia verbal, el etcétera universal y la frase ómnibus más recurrida. Como si dijera "¡la bandera! ¡LA PATRIA! ¡me embarga tanto la emoción que me quedo sin palabras!".



...y "yo que sé" únicamente como 1) No tengo ni idea.

¿Es eso?


----------



## ryba

Éste es un fragmento de la película Caballos Salvajes (Marcelo Piñeyro, Argentina, 1995).

(léase con acento argentino)

De la radio: Pero finalmente el xxx (no se oye) que sostuvo en un principio que no había habido robo alguno confirma ahora que la suma sustraída por el increíble asaltante asciende a quince mil trescientos curenta y cuatro dólares.

Pedro: ¿Cómo 15 344 $?

José: Pero eso fue lo que yo te pedí, lo que me estafaron ellos.

Pedro: *Qué sé yo*, creí que era un número de cuenta.

No nos llevamos quince. Nos llevamos... *qué sé yo*, como quinientos.


Dicho por una uruguaya:

Fue en joda... *q sé yo* ... tá bien que se rían de ellos mismos y de Axl... no sé.. lo tomo como una joda irónica.


¿Los tres "qué sé yo" tranquilamente podrían sustituirse por "yo qué sé" sin perder las citaciones nada de su carácter rioplatense?


----------



## mgwls

> Nooo, me mataste, mgwls, pero posta.




Mmm, es cierto que el "qué sé yo" en esas citas suena más "rioplatense", especialmente en la última, la de la uruguaya. Como muletilla reemplazable por "no sé" se usa más "qué sé yo" pero para decir "no tengo idea" se usan las dos.


----------



## ryba

Aha. Muchas gracias, Miguel. ¡Qué grosos son estos foros, uno aprende a diario! 

Saludos


----------



## mirx

ryba said:


> Fue en joda... *q sé yo* ... tá bien que se rían de ellos mismos y de Axl... no sé.. lo tomo como una joda irónica.


 
Fue muy rápido, *no sé,* está bein que se rían de ellos mismos y de Axel, *no sé*... lo tomo como una ironía.

Es así como he entendido que se puede sustituir, sin embargo la oración no tiene sentido para mí. Alguien mencionó la palabra muletilla, qué alguien me explique!


----------



## mgwls

_*No sé*... fue en joda... ta bien que se rían de ellos mismos y de Axl... *que sé yo*... lo tomo como una joda irónica._

A mí así la frase (que es una respuesta a alguien) me suena natural, o como algo que podría llegar a escuchar (no sé si tiene sentido, las muletillas en general no lo tienen ). También cuenta mucho la entonación, que me resulta difícil de reflejar de manera escrita, tal vez los puntos suspensivos ayuden.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

mgwls said:


> _*No sé*... fue en joda... ta bien que se rían de ellos mismos y de Axl... *que sé yo*... lo tomo como una joda irónica._
> 
> A mí así la frase (que es una respuesta a alguien) me suena natural, o como algo que podría llegar a escuchar (no sé si tiene sentido, las muletillas en general no lo tienen ). También cuenta mucho la entonación, que me resulta difícil de reflejar de manera escrita, tal vez los puntos suspensivos ayuden.
> 
> Saludos


 
Lo que quiero decir es que no entiendo qué es la frase en general. 
 ¿Qué significa "fue en joda"?

El segundo "¡qué sé yo!", ¿es también una muletilla o puede ser substituido por otra palabra?.

Gracias.


----------



## ryba

Hola, Mirx:





mirx said:


> ¿Qué significa "fue en joda"?


Acá es de broma, en broma.
La joda es una broma pesada por lo general y según tengo entendido.

En el Río de la Plata _salir de joda_ es salir con los amigos, a tomar algo, salir a bailar..

También si un cubano es un tremendo _jodedor_ (o un jodedor del carajo), es un gran juerguista.

Es interesante cómo _joder_ adquirió el matiz de divertirse en algunos países.. pero eso merecería otro hilo.

Volviendo al qué sé yo la muletilla, ¿ahora te suena su uso o un mexicano no lo pondría tan fácil como un uruguayo, argentino o paraguayo?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mirx

ryba said:


> Hola, Mirx:
> Acá es de broma, en broma.
> La joda es una broma pesada por lo general y según tengo entendido.
> 
> En el Río de la Plata _salir de joda_ es salir con los amigos, a tomar algo, salir a bailar..
> 
> También si un cubano es un tremendo _jodedor_ (o un jodedor del carajo), es un gran juerguista.
> 
> Es interesante cómo _joder_ adquirió el matiz de divertirse en algunos países.. pero eso merecería otro hilo.
> 
> Volviendo al qué sé yo la muletilla, ¿ahora te suena su uso o un mexicano no lo pondría tan fácil como un uruguayo, argentino o paraguayo?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


 
No en México no se usa así,  y sigo sin entender la frase y esperando a que alguien me diga. ¿Se puede sustituir qué sé yo con otra palabra?

En México se usa, por ejemplo, así:

¿Por qué lo encerraron?
-Pues por traficante, por matón, qué sé yo.

¿Va a venir Pablo a la fiesta?
Yo qué sé, pregúntale a él.

Saludos.


----------



## alepre

Coincido con MGWLS, en Argentina, ambas expresiones significan lo mismo y se usan indistintamente.
En general con personas que tienes confianza, ya que es una expresión un poco dura para usarla con tu jefe/maestro etc...

Saludos.


----------



## ryba

alepre said:


> Coincido con MGWLS, en Argentina, ambas expresiones significan lo mismo y se usan indistintamente.


Che, pero Miguel dijo que como muletilla se usaba más el _*qué sé yo*_..

Aah, me olvidaba. Díganme, por favor, ¿qué tal el uso del _*¿qué sé?*_ sin yo? Lo oí dos o tres veces en mi vida.


----------



## ryba

alepre said:


> En general con personas que tienes confianza, ya que es una expresión un poco dura para usarla con tu jefe/maestro etc...


Seguramente sobre todo cuando quiere decir "no tengo idea", que puede, dependiendo del tono, llegar a significar "No tengo la más pálida idea, dejame en paz".

Como muletilla, creo que es nada más coloquial.

No me parece que el Pedro de _Caballos Salvajes_ esté siendo descortés diciendo "No nos llevamos quince. Nos llevamos... *qué sé yo*, como quinientos.".


El "qué sé yo"* lo usaba mi profesor de cultura hispanoamericana y lo usaba con bastante frecuencia cuando no le venía algo a la mente o cuando estaba especulando, haciendo cálculos aproximados o simplemente no estaba seguro de algo. Es más, en un contexto familiar, no me extrañaría oírlo decir** "qué sé yo" de la misma manera en la que lo dijo la uruguaya***.

Pues la uruguaya estaba, más que nada, especulando, no quiso juzgar, sólo estaba divagando/suponiendo/imaginando sobre las posibles causas de que Velvet Revolver haya tocado la intro de Welcome To The Jungle .

Yo, personalmente, conociendo el contexto, opino que sí, fue en joda.


* NUNCA dijo _yo qué sé_. Por lo menos una vez dijo _qué sé_.  Jaja.

** Y eso que es un señor muy elocuente (nunca escuché a nadie hablar con frases tan bien construidas, claras y bellas (!), el _qué sé yo_ aparte) y (para colmo) que siempre viste traje y corbata.

*** No me refiero al contexto ni a lo de JODA, hablo de la práctica de intercalar el qué sé yo en el discurso.


----------



## Aleko

ryba said:


> Che, pero Miguel dijo que como muletilla se usaba más el _*qué sé yo*_...


En Uruguay se usan indistintamente _*yo qué sé*_ y _*qué sé yo *_(interrogativos y exclamativos).

La prevalencia de una sobre otra forma ha de depender básicamente de las costumbres del hablante (tanto en un uso "normal" de la expresión, como en su posible uso como "muletilla"). Inclusive comunmente alguien puede intercambiar su uso dentro de una misma oración o parlamento, lo que evidencia que no hay una verdadera predilección regional fija por una u otra variante.



ryba said:


> Aah, me olvidaba. Díganme, por favor, ¿qué tal el uso del _*¿qué sé?*_ sin yo? Lo oí dos o tres veces en mi vida


Jamás he escuchado *¿qué sé?* como sinónimo para _*yo qué sé*_ y *qué sé yo*, pero supongo que dentro de algunos contextos podría aparecer (sólo que no estoy seguro de que pudiera considerarse como una "frase hecha" al igual que _*yo qué sé*_ y _*qué sé yo*_):

_La policía quiere que le diga todo lo que sé. ¡¿*Qué sé*?! ¡Si yo sólo pasaba por ahí cuando el ladrón salió corriendo!_



mirx said:


> ¿Qué significa "fue en joda"?


*Joda* viene del verbo *joder*, que al menos en Uruguay puede ser sinónimo de:

1) Embromar: a) Realizar bromas; b) Perjudicar a alguien, realizar algo que moleste, dañe, etc. a alguien.
2) Salir de juerga (divertirse)

En el caso de la oración que mencionaba *ryba* en su post, la persona está usando *joda* como sinónimo de *broma*:

Fue en *joda*... [= _Fue en *broma*_] (...) lo tomo como una joda irónica.


----------



## alepre

La idea sería si alguna vez un jefe, maestro te hace una pregunta y la respuesta debería ser "no lo sé" o "lo desconozco", no es aconsejable decir "qué sé yo", porque no sólo significa que desconoces la respuesta sino que la pregunta te resulta molesta, que no te interesa mucho saberlo, no tenés demasiada predisposición a seguir con el tema, etc ...

Con respecto a Pedro de Caballos salvajes la charla se trata de una charla entre amigos o informal supongo. A lo que me refería antes; es al hablar con alguien a quien le debes algo de respecto o no tenés una estrecha relación.

Al menos ese es el significado en Argentina.

Como muletilla podría usarse cualquiera de las dos opciones depende de cada uno. Por supuesto la que uno elija será la que luego le resulte más familiar.

Con respecto a *¿Qué sé? * fuera de contexto práticamente no tiene mucho sentido.

Saludos.


----------



## alepre

Una cosa más que olvidé aclarar. En el caso de tu profesor de cultura hispánica, el uso de la expresión era para indicar que no sabía algo o no estaba seguro de algo, pero no estaba respondiendo a alguien..

Ej: Juan debe tener como .... qué sé yo... 50 libros sobre el tema... En este caso no hay problema.


----------



## ryba

Muchísimas gracias.. digo... recontra gracias, Aleko y Alepre.

De hecho el *que sé* a secas se lo oí a mi profesor de lengua escrita (es catalán) y al profesor de Costa Rica.

Los dos lo usaron de manera mencionada por Alepre en el post #*24* .

Algo así:

Es como, qué sé, (...), (...), o qué sé yo, (...).
(dicho por el costarricense, es más o menos cómo lo apunté, todo el tiempo me fijo en este tipo de detalles, jeje)

Por eso pensé que estaba más o menos lexicalizado, pero veo que no lo es tanto.

Saludos.


----------



## candy-man

*Nueva pregunta*​Buenas:

A ver, ya hace tiempo que me tiene agobiado una locución, repetida constantemente por todos sitios, que es :*yo qué sé*. En la ducha se me ha ocurrido, previamente recórdandome todas las circunstancias en las cuales la había escuchado, que a lo mejor es algo semejante a *Dios sabrá por qué... *con la excepción de que, me da la sensación,es un pelín más fuerte. O sea que, en la calle,entre amigos y tal suena de miedo, aunque en los entornos más cultos, ya no convendría,quizá, utilizarla.... Os pido ayuda porque me mola bastante decirla lo más pronto posible,jejeje. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Polizón

Hola:
"¡Yo qué sé!" o "¡Qué sé yo!" son expresiones informales para denotar que uno desconoce una situación o algo en particular y que ni siquiera le interesa conocer. Es más, le puede molestar la sola pregunta. Es una respuesta tosca y debe evitarse en conversaciones formales o educadas. Un ejemplo:
- ¿Sabes si a fulanito lo han promovido? 
- ¡Yo qué sé! 
La respuesta denota que le molesta o le es totalmente indiferente la situación. 
Espero que te sirva.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## pejeman

"Yo qué sé" la tomo más como molestia, Para declararse ajeno o indiferente, creo que es más usada:

- Y a mí qué,

que igualmente lleva su dosis de rencor.

Saludos.


----------



## candy-man

¡Vaya! Ésa era la primera opción que tuve,de hecho,pero
no lo hubiera explicado tan bien como lo habéis hecho vosotros.Lleváis toda la razón respecto al enfado que se origina en tal situación. Es que los gestos,el tono y la expresión de la cara de los españoles me parecían siempre la mar de agresivos entonces Es curioso. Muchísimas gracias a vosotros.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

"Dios sabrá por qué" por acá no se usa. Usamos "sabrá Dios", pero no necesariamente denota la molestia del "yo qué sé".

Otra que también se usa, y también denota molestia, es "¿Y a mí que me importa!"


----------



## candy-man

ToñoTorreón said:


> "Dios sabrá por qué" por acá no se usa. Usamos "*sabrá Dios*", pero no necesariamente denota la molestia del "yo qué sé".
> 
> Otra que también se usa, y también denota molestia, es "¿Y a mí que me importa!"


 
jejej. A decir verdad lo saqué de una canción por un intérprete argentino, con que puede que en aquella tierra hablen así...De todas maneras es bueno saber de más que una posibilidad.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En la América Central también se usa la expresión "yo que sé", exactamente con el mismo significado que explica Polizón. No es una expresión en absoluto cortés y no recomendaría su uso, a menos que exista bastante confianza con el interlocutor.


----------



## candy-man

Es superinteresante lo que me acabáis de contar. ¿Con qué frecuencia se escucha esta expesión en vuestros países,o para ser más precisos, círculos familiares,etc? Sinceramente, la cantidad diaria de *yo qué sé,* percibida por mí es tremenda aquí en la comunidad de Madrid y me sorprende un montón ,ahora que me he enterado de su uso, lo poco educados que son algunos españoles  Buenas noches,chicos que me voy a meter en la cama- mañana a cole.


----------



## piraña utria

candy-man said:


> Es superinteresante lo que me acabáis de contar. ¿Con qué frecuencia se escucha esta expesión en vuestros países,o para ser más precisos, círculos familiares,etc? Sinceramente, la cantidad diaria de *yo qué sé,* percibida por mí es tremenda aquí en la comunidad de Madrid y me sorprende un montón ,ahora que me he enterado de su uso, lo poco educados que son algunos españoles  Buenas noches,chicos que me voy a meter en la cama- mañana a cole.


 
Hola:

Honestamente es una expresión común, pero con un aire de descortesía, mala educación o como le quieran llamar muy marcado.

A manera de ejemplo mi hijo de diez años las tiene entre sus favoritas cuando le pedimos "cuentas de sus actos" (tareas incompletas, comida en exceso, etc), y son la tapa de la olla para llamarlo al orden inmediatamente.

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

Oigan, no sé si sea solo yo, pero creo que también se usa como una muletilla para, durante una conversación, omitir una parte que es irrelevante, no nos interesa, o que simplemente desconocemos. En este caso no es para nada algo agresivo, es simplemente, como lo dije, una muletilla.

_Pues él me dijo que le gustaba, que se moría por mí, que me soñaba y *yo qué sé*; pero pues le dije la verdad, en este momento no me interesa ningún tipo de relacion._

En el otro sentido, en el agresivo, sí que se dice con toda naturalidad entre amigos y nadie espera ofender o sentirse ofendido; además si se le agrega un complemento, es decir, si la respuesta no es a secas, tiene el significado de "más o menos", o "pienso que".

_¿A qué horas entramos?_
_Qué sé yo, a las cinco, a las cinco y media_.

Saludos.


----------

